
General Magic–how tech superfriends assembled, dreamt up smartphones, and failed - dtien
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/08/general-magic-how-tech-superfriends-assembled-dreamt-up-smartphones-and-failed/
======
dtien
Good article summarizing some of the pitfalls of General Magic that goes along
with that HN thread from a couple weeks ago from the insider perspective.

